# MPIAquatics.com



## Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2005)

I would like to announce my new web site: 

http://www.mpiaquatics.com 

With the help of Jason Baliban I have a place to keep an on going log for my aquariums and a place to share the experience I have over the years setting up a small aquarium room. I have eight tanks now with plans for one more room addition to house just a few more tanks! LOLOL 

I only comment on things I have experience with and from a perspective of just keeping it simple. I believe you can have a lush planted aquarium without a lot of hassle and this is what my web site is about. I hope it helps the beginners out there that think its just to much work to have a planted aquarium. 

Hawk


----------



## hl0107 (Oct 20, 2004)

Great site Hawkeye!! roud: 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Mar 3, 2005)

Sweet Site!!! roud: 
jB


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

More importantly awesome tanks!


----------



## BSS (Sep 24, 2004)

Hawk - Nice to see you over at TPT. It's a *very* active site. Good luck keeping up :icon_bigg !

Brian.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 22, 2005)

I have finally updated my page with some new plants "Anubias "petite","marble" and "frazeri" and I added my articles on small aquarium rooms. I hope it will not take as long for updates in the future. I am working on articles on ricca I hope will be finished soon. Thank you all for your support. I can't believe how well its page has worked out. Thank you all!!

Hawk


----------



## milalic (Aug 25, 2005)

Hawkeye said:


> I have finally updated my page with some new plants "Anubias "petite","marble" and "frazeri" and I added my articles on small aquarium rooms. I hope it will not take as long for updates in the future. I am working on articles on ricca I hope will be finished soon. Thank you all for your support. I can't believe how well its page has worked out. Thank you all!!
> 
> Hawk



The link under your name is pointing to http://www.mpiaqutics.com/


----------

